# poly cutting edges



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

never used a poly cutting edge,however I have 170 concrete driveways to plow.No steel blades are allowed to be dropped on them.so my choices are poly or rubber.want to go with poly.but only know 1 place that sells them.AND THAT IS RUBBER CAL.I know other people make em,where do you all get yopurs how thick do you suggest I get.by the way I have a brand new 8 ft boss with full mold bar tilt mounted on a 87 k-5 blazer.Any help will be appreciated thanks all


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Big Nate sells the rubber edges.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Big Nate sells the rubber edges.


I would go poly for more scraping power and better life too. Rubber is marginal at best.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

who sells the poly on here? Is it also called urethane?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

They have some here for Western and Meyer

http://www.angelos-supplies.com


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks for any and all input.I just ordered 1 through Dino.price was cheaper for his 1 and a half inch thick edge over an inch thich edge that I was looking at.the other place was not abel to ship it until after new years,Dino said he would ship it tommorow.looking forward to receiving it.I f you read this Dino thanks for all the info. Just trying to make a buck


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

today is december 22,04.received my cutting edge a day early.will isstall on sunday.hope we get snow soon.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

trying to make said:


> thanks for any and all input.I just ordered 1 through Dino.price was cheaper for his 1 and a half inch thick edge over an inch thich edge that I was looking at.the other place was not abel to ship it until after new years,Dino said he would ship it tommorow.looking forward to receiving it.I f you read this Dino thanks for all the info.  Just trying to make a buck


do you have a web address to the place where you got your edge.


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

no I dont.however I have a phone #.860-608-1842. ask 4 Dino.i got mine in 3 days.My edge came with no holes drilled and 9 foot long.Easy to cut easy to drill.1 and a half inches thick and a lot cheaper than 1 inch thick edges I found on the internet.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Trying to make: I have heard conficting reports on U edges. I hear they are great on virgin snow but are not effective if someone drives over the snow befor you plow. I was considering using as I have a couple areas of pavers but the lots are large commercial lots and I mostly concerned about moving as much snow as cleanly as possible. Let me know how your edge works. Also if you can backdrag with it. Thanks.


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

the poly edge is not working at all where I live.either is the steel edge.putting a wooden edge on will work just as well since we are not getting any snow or paydays.


----------



## trying to make (Dec 18, 2004)

Man this wooden edge is working great.Not a drop of snow on any of my properties.will make to fit any plow.put orders in quick sure there will be a lot of calls dont want yours on back order.
Man I am bored. (1 800 wood bla).


----------

